# Diagnosed with IBS this morning by doctor



## Shortstuff (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been dealing with terrible lower intestine pain along with bad lower back pain for over 6 months now. When I first went to my doctor about this I said I had trouble having a Bowel movement and explained my pain. He said drink more water, eat more fibre foods etc. All I already did and so he said to just have more and take metimusil. I did this for over a month and then went back and was recommended a stool softner. I took that and it didn't help. Today I went back to doctor and explained my pain. I get constipation with terrible pains, takes forever to have a bm and even when I do I feel like I am never empty like I always have to go. So I feel like I am rushing to the toilet a lot only to find out I can't go!. There are so many other syptoms. My doctor wants me to get blood work done for iron levels and I don't ever feel rested even after a long sleep. I can't find any foods that are triggering my symptoms either. The first thing my doctor said to me today was sounds like you have IBS have you heard of it. I said a little bit yes had researched it. Well he said there is no cure, are you tired a lot, yes (but heck I am a mom of a toddler!) Lets get some blood testing done on you so you can stop worrying. Heck I am in pain 24/7 you would stress too if you felt like I did!!! I even cry sometimes as I feel sick with pain. My hubby tries to be supportive but he can only say and do so much. I find the pain is the worst when I wake in the morning. I am to call my doctor back in two weeks to let him know how I am doing and for the test results. Anyways just writing I guess to vent, to reach out to those with similar symptoms and if anyone has any suggestions, help or just want to talk I am willing for anything!Hugs!


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Shortstuff said:


> I have been dealing with terrible lower intestine pain along with bad lower back pain for over 6 months now. When I first went to my doctor about this I said I had trouble having a Bowel movement and explained my pain. He said drink more water, eat more fibre foods etc. All I already did and so he said to just have more and take metimusil. I did this for over a month and then went back and was recommended a stool softner. I took that and it didn't help. Today I went back to doctor and explained my pain. I get constipation with terrible pains, takes forever to have a bm and even when I do I feel like I am never empty like I always have to go. So I feel like I am rushing to the toilet a lot only to find out I can't go!. There are so many other syptoms. My doctor wants me to get blood work done for iron levels and I don't ever feel rested even after a long sleep. I can't find any foods that are triggering my symptoms either. The first thing my doctor said to me today was sounds like you have IBS have you heard of it. I said a little bit yes had researched it. Well he said there is no cure, are you tired a lot, yes (but heck I am a mom of a toddler!) Lets get some blood testing done on you so you can stop worrying. Heck I am in pain 24/7 you would stress too if you felt like I did!!! I even cry sometimes as I feel sick with pain. My hubby tries to be supportive but he can only say and do so much. I find the pain is the worst when I wake in the morning. I am to call my doctor back in two weeks to let him know how I am doing and for the test results. Anyways just writing I guess to vent, to reach out to those with similar symptoms and if anyone has any suggestions, help or just want to talk I am willing for anything!Hugs!


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please check out "Baking Soda" note under Your Story and you just might save yourself a few years of grief. it works for me. Best of luck and please let me know if this helps. If it does help you, please pass the info on to someone else so they can benefit from your experience.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## Jackiesh (Nov 16, 2011)

You mentioned you have lower back pain... I had lower back pain for years (from 15 yrs old til 39) and also IBS - cramping, constipation, gas buildup. After years and years of different tests, doctors, naturopaths for the gut pain and physiotherapists and chiropractors (for the back pain). Then a year or so ago, I ended up going to a new physiotherapist - my 8th in Vancouver - and she looked at my back and proclaimed that my SI joint was out of alignment, affecting my pelvis and giving me the intense back pain.She spent a lot of time with me re-aligning my back and giving me exercises. She then also referred me to another specialist who used prolo-therapy (http://www.prolo.ca/lower.html) to stabilize the ligaments in my pelvis/SI joint etc, which, when these were all stabilized, my back muscles stopped spasming, my guts were no longer twisted and therefore my IBS started to go away. At the end, I was 100% back-pain free, about 90% consistent in my BMs and then, after a bout of antibiotics (Flagyl - for something unrelated to my IBS), all my bloating and pains from gas cramping went away! So, it might be worth it to try physio (get a very experienced physio who specializes in chronic pain) or massage or possibly chiropractor...I also drink lots of water and have All Bran every morning...I wsih you luck and relief!


----------



## Shortstuff (Aug 26, 2011)

Jackiesh said:


> You mentioned you have lower back pain... I had lower back pain for years (from 15 yrs old til 39) and also IBS - cramping, constipation, gas buildup. After years and years of different tests, doctors, naturopaths for the gut pain and physiotherapists and chiropractors (for the back pain). Then a year or so ago, I ended up going to a new physiotherapist - my 8th in Vancouver - and she looked at my back and proclaimed that my SI joint was out of alignment, affecting my pelvis and giving me the intense back pain.She spent a lot of time with me re-aligning my back and giving me exercises. She then also referred me to another specialist who used prolo-therapy (http://www.prolo.ca/lower.html) to stabilize the ligaments in my pelvis/SI joint etc, which, when these were all stabilized, my back muscles stopped spasming, my guts were no longer twisted and therefore my IBS started to go away. At the end, I was 100% back-pain free, about 90% consistent in my BMs and then, after a bout of antibiotics (Flagyl - for something unrelated to my IBS), all my bloating and pains from gas cramping went away! So, it might be worth it to try physio (get a very experienced physio who specializes in chronic pain) or massage or possibly chiropractor...I also drink lots of water and have All Bran every morning...I wsih you luck and relief!


Hi there,Thank your telling me about what you have had done to help your ibs I will have to look into physio.


----------



## inspiretheworld7 (Dec 6, 2011)

You could try doing relaxation exercises and meditation to get your mind rested. Probiotics and fiber pills could help, possibly minimally though. Try eliminating caffeine, dairy, wheat, and fried foods and see where your symptoms go. Wish you luck.


----------



## Shortstuff (Aug 26, 2011)

inspiretheworld7 said:


> You could try doing relaxation exercises and meditation to get your mind rested. Probiotics and fiber pills could help, possibly minimally though. Try eliminating caffeine, dairy, wheat, and fried foods and see where your symptoms go. Wish you luck.


Thank you for your reply and suggestions. My doctor can't figure out what is going to help or what I can do and so has refered me o a colon specialist. But am still waiting for an appointment that is taking forever to get. THanks again!


----------



## Shortstuff (Aug 26, 2011)

Jackiesh said:


> You mentioned you have lower back pain... I had lower back pain for years (from 15 yrs old til 39) and also IBS - cramping, constipation, gas buildup. After years and years of different tests, doctors, naturopaths for the gut pain and physiotherapists and chiropractors (for the back pain). Then a year or so ago, I ended up going to a new physiotherapist - my 8th in Vancouver - and she looked at my back and proclaimed that my SI joint was out of alignment, affecting my pelvis and giving me the intense back pain.She spent a lot of time with me re-aligning my back and giving me exercises. She then also referred me to another specialist who used prolo-therapy (http://www.prolo.ca/lower.html) to stabilize the ligaments in my pelvis/SI joint etc, which, when these were all stabilized, my back muscles stopped spasming, my guts were no longer twisted and therefore my IBS started to go away. At the end, I was 100% back-pain free, about 90% consistent in my BMs and then, after a bout of antibiotics (Flagyl - for something unrelated to my IBS), all my bloating and pains from gas cramping went away! So, it might be worth it to try physio (get a very experienced physio who specializes in chronic pain) or massage or possibly chiropractor...I also drink lots of water and have All Bran every morning...I wsih you luck and relief!


Thank you for your reply been away from this board for a while. I am waiting to get an appointment with a colon specialist although i don't know what good she will be . My doctor doesn't know what to do so this is the next step he suggested.


----------

